# DVD drive is not detecting DVD discs



## tcprowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, my desktop computer's (HP Pavilion 752n, Windows XP SP2) DVD drive is not detecting DVD discs.

If I insert a CD into the DVD drive and open up the DVD drive ("G:") from "My Computer," Explorer displays the files on the CD. However, if I insert a DVD (a video from a rental store) and attempt to open G:, Windows tells me to insert a disc into the drive.

Inserting the DVD into the CD drive and opening the CD drive shows the same as would happen if there were no disc in the CD drive (see attached f.jpg).

I do have DVD playback support installed. In Windows Media Player, selecting "Play" shows a disabled option to play a DVD ("No disc in drive G:"). Attempting to play from G: in VLC media player provides an error message:


> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd://G:\'. Check the log for details.


I'd look in the log file but I don't know where it is.

I've tried searching for driver updates (the DVD drive seems to be model GDR8160B), but there are none.

The problem doesn't seem to be the disc; the DVD disc _is_ detected and plays on another computer.

Thanks


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking at the Specs on HPs website, your computer has both a CD and a DVD drive. Just to be sure that you are putting the disc in the proper drive, can you go into my computer, right click the dvd drive (per your post, it should be the G drive), and choose Eject. Then place the dvd in that drive, then try to play it again.

Have you ever been able to watch dvds on that computer?


----------



## tcprowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes - I've tried both drives; putting the disc in the CD drive and opening F: from My Computer shows a blank folder, and putting the disc in the DVD drive and opening G: from My Computer prompts me to insert a disc into the drive.

I have never played a DVD on the computer before.


----------



## tcprowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Look at HP site for a firmware update for your DVD drive.


----------

